# Quick time check



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you haven't put your watches back yet, quick time check for you. It's five past sunderland


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh no Andrew, another footie joke that will be wasted on most of us :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What's footie? :roll:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

John-H said:


> What's footie? :roll:


Its at the end of your leggie.... :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

At the third stroke the time will be: 5 past Newcastle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> What's footie? :roll:


Its a girls game John


----------

